# Discouraged newbee



## Troop (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm a new beek myself, and have notice I get bombed a little more than I did after the new brood hatched. but I apply a little smoke and then they are no problem. the smoker really makes a difference.

Tony


----------



## b1kfd (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm on my 2nd year beekeeping, so take it for what it's worth. The smoker is your friend. Also, you might try wearing a bee suit and gloves until you get more experience. Don't be discouraged by a few stings, although the under-the-eye sting sounds painful!


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Smoke. All those friendly little bees when there's nectar a plenty flowing, turn into guard dogs when there's not, and there are stores to protect, coupled with a population to protect them. Whats your definition of "afar", and what was the flight path. I don't imagine it would be hard to find someone to take them off your hands. 4 stings in how long? All Summer? Comes with the territory. If I do get stung once, in a strong hive, it usually translates into many more, through the shirt. Wear a veil always. Good luck.


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Bravery is much easier when you trust your armor, suit up. Many here say that dearth makes bees more defensive. You can requeen, but to do that you will have to dig down into the hive so you can dispatch the old queen.
Bill


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

Also, as your hives have grown, so has the number of guards. You hives are mature, in summer and as such the percentage of foragers to nurse bees has changed. You not only have exponetially more bees in the hive, a higher percentage of those bees are forager/guards. It is a common assumption that the bees have gotten more defensive, when a lot of times it is just there are so many more of them, and once the alarm pheromone is in the air, the rest of them take note.

Per above, cool smoke a moment or two before removing bars. One of the good things about a top bar is that the whole top is not open and if you start at the back end where the honey is, it should be easier. Remove one or two bars and puff smoke directly into the hive, directed towards the front and under the bars. Also remeber to move slowly. Slow motion will draw less attention. Do not wear a watch or anything dark at your wrists or hands. A dark veil actually will attract the bees, which is a good thing as they cannot sting through it and they are there buzing your veil instead of stinging your hands, etc.

I expect to take 5 to 10 stings a day to my bare hands when I am being fairly unobtrusive, but somwhat expediant. If I move slowly, I get very few stings, lots bump my hands, but few actually sting. Then there are the bad days, when the weather is poor, I am in a hurry, etc. Time for nitrile gloves then.


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

Not topbar hives, but i split two colonies today in my shorts and t-shirt, took a sting on a bare leg and a sting on a bare arm. Had to walk away a few times because the bees were getting after me for shaking them off the frames, even had a couple follow me back to the house before the gave up. Took another sting to the back of the neck after i got back in the house. She must have been riding on my back.

Be patient, and expect to be stung. I think i am at around 15 for the year. It can get intimidating, but with time you'll become more comfortable. Use smoke, wear a veil, go slow, and you will become addicted too.

Stick it out at least into next year, then if it is passing fancy you can probably recover all your expenses.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

You chose to raise STINGING insects. You might consider kittens or goldfish.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Suit up and use smoke, Smoke your hands before you start. It is all well and good to listen to the braggarts who claim that their bees never get riled up and they Never were gloves, or more than a veil. I have been at this a long tome and I know there are two approaches, wear protection and use smoke of tough it out and take the stings, the best bees can be aggressive at certain times. knowing the indicators helps, but being prepared is better.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Well said Tenbears. 

I used to do that, rarely wear a veil never wore gloves. Never thought about using the smoker. I thought I had bees then. 
A few years later, I realize what a hive full of bees really is, and its about 5 times what I was dealing with then. I only use nitrile gloves, for dexterity, but I *never*, unless on a weak nuc, go without my veil anymore. Smokes not far away either this time of year. G


----------



## Mommyofthree (Aug 23, 2014)

I too am in my second year (SO take my words with a grain of salt).

I have noticed in my two years that my bees are more "HOT" this time of year and there are more of them. I recieved a boat load of stings this past week one to the ear perhaps a few more near my neck and cheek. And Several to my one arm through my suit. I had to go back as I left the hive open and got even more stings. 

Once stung I ended up licking my wounds so to speak for a day or so and then got right back into the hives. Trust me after having them get me through my suit I was a bit on the nervious side. The smoker is your friend, your veil and gloves are also your friend. I would have to say this time of year is why my husband bought me the suit. And I go at a nice slow pace as I have found out the hard way when trying to go faster.

Good luck- we all are cheering you on!


----------



## Bees of SC (Apr 12, 2013)

To prevent [ some ] stings as said, use smoker,veil and gloves, for those stings that you WILL get, use english plantain.
To me keeping bees is worth getting stung for. Your girls should bee come less hot with the fall flow, maybee.
Suit up and check the hives, now is better than it will bee later, just have some english plantain handy.
If I don't get stung @ 5 times a day, me or my girls aren't doing our job, in will happen. But that's just me..


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

I've just finished requeening a "hot" TBH. It wasn't hot in the terms of Africanized bees, that hive just liked to sting me for no apparent reason, even in spring when the nectar flow was on. My only "bee suit" is a thin jacket with veil. I find that a painters tyvek suit works well for the one or two times I have to get into a mean hive. So far the stings have not been able to penetrate the plastic tyvek.

So if you have access to a new, mated queen, buy her and suit up in tyvek with your bee suit and veil and gloves over top of it. Get into the hive and find the queen and kill her. Smear the dead queen onto the new queen cage and hang the cage in the hive. According to other folks on Beesource, this helps the hive recognize the old queen in dead and here is a replacement queen. Pop the cork on the candy but don't dig into the candy. The bees need the full 3-5 days to get used to the new queen.

Like other people have said, bees are more defensive in the summer, but I can't tolerate a "mean" hive in the suburban area where I live. Especially not when all my other hives are pretty calm.


----------



## gnor (Jun 3, 2015)

I have a bad reaction to stings, but I'm still a beekeeper. Even a cheap suit and veil will protect you. Langstroth wrote that bees are almost unable to sting if their guts are full, and he used to spray his with syrup when he was working them. Smoke will do the same thing.
Bees often get more defensive as the hive gets full and they have more to protect, so that may be the case now.
Have you requeened lately? Is there a possibility she mated with some africanized drones?


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

Your queen's offspring has been gentle till now. It is not her fault. I would be willing to make a bet that you have a very bad mite infestation. If you don't believe me test. If you do believe me do an OAV treatment and watch the bees calm down. This 1st treatment will only kill the phoretic mites so you need to follow up with 2 more treatments at 7 day intervals.


----------



## Bees of SC (Apr 12, 2013)

Not a bad thing but bees are bipolar ...


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

Bees of SC said:


> Not a bad thing but bees are bipolar ...


Amen to that.


----------



## photobiker (Mar 23, 2015)

Diphi, as you said it might just be lack of experience and knowledge. Like others said they are most likely a little more protective of their stores. If you can you might want to get an experienced beekeeper to come by and work the hive *with* you. Watch, learn, get pointers and ask lot of questions.


----------



## my2cents (Jul 9, 2015)

First, I have found I get stung more often "standing a far" that I do standing adjacent to the hive. 
Secondly, I hate getting stung in the face, especially near the eyes, as my eye swells shut. So, wear a veil.
Third, the smoker is your friend. I smoke myself to help confuse the bees and dilute the pheromone.
And all that being said, I was moving a hive recently, fully suited, gloved and so forth. And some how the bees found a way to get into the suit with me and I took 5 stings from my wrist to my elbow before I could get out of the suit. :scratch: So, Stings come with the territory. Some seem to be worse than others. Never pinch the stinger with your fingers, scrape them out. Some seem to hit locations that are close to major nerves, like the brachial nerve, and seem to hurt more and longer.
My2Cents


----------



## DiPhi (May 16, 2015)

Thanks for the encouraging words. 

I always suit up, veil, and glove when I am working the hive. I got stung on the face when I was just checking to make sure that the shade cloth I had hung over them was still in place. I was about 10 or 15 feet away. 

The stings haven't been bad. Even the one on the face didn't swell up too badly. 

I mainly just want to be a good caretaker. I'll persevere.


----------



## DiPhi (May 16, 2015)

The suggestion about mites, the info about the bees having more to protect this time of year, the comment that more bees equals more guards, and especially the note that bees are bipolar were all very helpful. 

Thanks


----------



## gnor (Jun 3, 2015)

Another thread mentioned perfume or deodorant as a possible cause. Wash your bee clothes as well to get rid of the attack pheromones. I'm trying to think of everything.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

odfrank said:


> You chose to raise STINGING insects. You might consider kittens or goldfish.


That's a little harsh Ollie. You must be one of those "Get off my lawn" kind of beekeepers.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

Could you elaborate on the shade cloth? I keep my bees in full sun.

Alex


----------



## Life is Good! (Feb 22, 2013)

Something I hadn't seen mentioned in the excellent posts above - weather pattern. I've noticed, especially now in the summer dearth, that if there is a coming change in the weather (high pressure/low pressure change over), the bees are a bit more testy. I've noticed even two days out for the rains! So I plan my bee-work this time of year based on weather pressures.....if they're stable for at least two days, I'm in there! If forecast shows changes, I'm not in there! 

Do you tbh's have windows? If not, and you're thinking of building more - I highly recommend them! My tbh's have windows on both sides along nearly the entire length of the hive. This has been a wonderful thing, as I can 'peek' to see what's going on. I caught one hive building wonky comb that way before it got out of control. Spring and early summer, I can walk right up to the side of the hive (end entrance) open up a window and no guard bees come to check me out. Starting mid August to end of season, I dare not do that without being suited up. 

Your bees are amazing, as our install was about the same time (3rd yr beek expanding hives) and we're only on bars 16-18! So you've got some strong workers there! Any chance they're in need of additional space? (Not sure how many bars you've got). When my tbh is down to just 4 or 5 bars remaining, I've noticed the tenor of the hive gets deeper, almost like they know they're out of room and have a lot more to protect.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Charlie B said:


> That's a little harsh Ollie. You must be one of those "Get off my lawn" kind of beekeepers.


My local message board also just had a post by a beginner lamenting that their bees had stung and chased them. What were they thinking? They didn't notice that every bee supplier catalog is filled with bee suits, jackets, gloves etc.? They interrupted that to mean it was going to be a walk in the park?


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

I learned this the first year.... and working for companies that take HSE very seriously, always put on your PPE, even if you're just looking... I only took stings to the head/face when I was just 'looking' at the bees..... Bees will get a little more defensive as the season wears on, but if your bees are always coming after you during inspections or are over protective, requeen til you find ones you like.


----------



## blamb61 (Apr 24, 2014)

I have never been stung in the face. It is almost always on hands or arms while being lazy and not wearing good gloves. I think I've been stung only 3 or 4 times when properly suited up (went through suit). I always have my face covered. I can't imagine not doing that.


----------



## relativelyso (Aug 7, 2015)

For what it's worth...as a New Bee...I tried smoke, sugar water spray and finally landed on powdered sugar as a way to calm my bees. They were suggested to me as a way to control VM, since the bees lick it off each other. They don't sting me at all, and so far, no VM! So far, so good! 

Don't get too discouraged.....certainly a learning curve! good luck!


----------



## dleemc1 (Dec 31, 2012)

DiPhi said:


> Hi guys. I have two top bar hives that are doing great! I installed a package in each of them on May 1st, 2015, and today one has 25 bars and the other has 23. I know there is honey in the last two bars of one of them, but that is all I know because they started dinging me and I didn't want to disturb them further. When I first got the hives, they were easy going, and I didn't even wear gloves. But now that they are all the queens' descendents, they are much harder to deal with. I haven't seen brood in weeks because I can't get in there to look. I'm hoping there isn't any cross-combing, but it could be a hot boiling mess in there, for all I know.
> 
> How can I tell if this is a case of bees that really are aggressive or just an inexperienced, clumsy beekeeper who doesn't really know what she is doing?
> 
> ...


hi what part of the country are you in. why did you chose topbar hives???????


----------



## mcr (May 5, 2018)

I was taught to . always wear a veil and or jacket/suit. My bees were very gentle and I could have worked them without any protection. The 2nd year they got more protective. so I now wear gloves along with viel/jacket and heavy canvas pants with elastic cuffs. I was at my brothers when his bees from hell came looking for a victim. Suit UP every time.


----------

